# how much to charge. concrete curb demo. tie new curd to 6" slab



## Evan03 (Sep 6, 2009)

i have already done the job and am trying to figure out how much to charge. job cost me $513.00 and is finished.

this is a smal 18'x8"x8" curb poured to gravel grade 6" slab. this is new blding within the last couple years. the curb protects the drive through at a pharmacy. existing curb was only pourd on top of the slab without bar tieng it to the slab or bar in the curb itself. junk if you aks me

what i did was cut the slap yanked the concrete with my skidsteer with a single fork on it worked pretty good. i then doweld 1/2" bare every 16" and built a welded 1/2 bar mat that rises to 1.5" below the top of the finished curb. over kill i know. but will likly last longer then me

i bought a conrete blade for my ts400 and supplied all materials totaling 513

i also pourd the concrete . curb is broke every 53 1/4" after stripping the form i also green cut the sides about a 1/2" deep. 

i was thinking id charge 1000. does this sound to much. 

thanks and im not to sure if ive posted this question in the right forumn

thanks
Evan


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

All I want for Christmas is one day without this...

The answer will always be tree-fiddy until you learn your pricing (hint hint - Business Section Pricing & Estimating Sticky is a good place to start, followed by a search on Tree-Fiddy, How Much & Going Rate

So the 513, includes all fuel, insurance, phone charges, etc... right??? How many hours did you spend for this whopping $487 you are planning on charging for your labor - that includes all your taxes, etc?

Good Luck


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Treefiddy. Gmod


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, this is a new one. People usually ask "how much" BEFORE they start.

How could you NOT know how much to charge?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'd charge a season pass into the nudie bar with a stack of dollar bills for each visit, pizza and beer....hold the anchovies


----------



## Evan03 (Sep 6, 2009)

im not a concrete guy

ive got about 13hrs into it.

yes 513 was the total cost to do the job. from demo of the existing curb to pouring mud into my forms. we are liscensed, insured, with public works, and the works.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, congratulations. Take your 13 hours and multiply it by the hourly rate you charge. Why is that so difficult to do?


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Evan03 said:


> im not a concrete guy
> 
> ive got about 13hrs into it.
> 
> yes 513 was the total cost to do the job. from demo of the existing curb to pouring mud into my forms. we are liscensed, insured, with public works, and the works.


 

Well then charge them $1300 & be done with it.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

So, your customer said, sure you can do the work, don't worry about telling me how much, just do it????


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

If a thousand dollars seems good to you then charge that.

Andy.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*you guyz izz too fazt*

damn, im never going to get a treefiddy in. am I?

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=o...ontractortalk.com&spell=1&fp=6b22d27f49a5e7dd


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> damn, im never going to get a treefiddy in. am I?
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=o...ontractortalk.com&spell=1&fp=6b22d27f49a5e7dd



:no::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Evan03 (Sep 6, 2009)

sent the bill out. 3500. thats what you guys said right.


----------

